# 1st Gen CTD engine power reduced help



## Jamesschwarzenegger1 (4 mo ago)

Hey guys I've been following cruze talk for awhile now. So much good info. A little bit ago I got the message for dpf full keep driving. And then engine power reduced. So I got on here and looked around. Found the torque app and biscan app and was able to do a manual regen but the soot level wasn't very high and now it's at 0 grams. So I ruled that out dpf being full. I took the throttle body apart and cleaned it all out to make sure. And took the differential pressure sensor off and cleaned it out and out it back on. Still getting the reduced power. 

While I wait on a new differential pressure sensor is there anything else I can check? I got a new fuel filter and I'm gonna put that on tmrw. 
@Snipesy


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

Jamesschwarzenegger1 said:


> Hey guys I've been following cruze talk for awhile now. So much good info. A little bit ago I got the message for dpf full keep driving. And then engine power reduced. So I got on here and looked around. Found the torque app and biscan app and was able to do a manual regen but the soot level wasn't very high and now it's at 0 grams. So I ruled that out dpf being full. I took the throttle body apart and cleaned it all out to make sure. And took the differential pressure sensor off and cleaned it out and out it back on. Still getting the reduced power.
> 
> While I wait on a new differential pressure sensor is there anything else I can check? I got a new fuel filter and I'm gonna put that on tmrw.
> @Snipesy


welcome aboard!
you can also clean the EGR valve and the map sensor, these are getting clogged once in a while but it's a good practice to clean them up as well.


----------



## Jamesschwarzenegger1 (4 mo ago)

pacolino said:


> welcome aboard!
> you can also clean the EGR valve and the map sensor, these are getting clogged once in a while but it's a good practice to clean them up as well.


OK I didn't think of egr valve! Thank you. I did clean the map sensor last night as well forgot to add that. But it was pretty clean. I just swabbed it off with some isopropyl alcohol. I'm wondering what my next step is if it isn't the diff sensor? I read it could be the lines or the dpf sensor in the exhaust. After that I'm clueless and thinking of putting it on a "diet" but **** that's 2k atleast.


----------



## Benr321 (4 mo ago)

Something similar happened to me. I replaced the intercooler hose and a vacuum hose from the egr cooler.My power is back but I'm still getting a code. I'm going to check the diff sensor next.


----------



## Benr321 (4 mo ago)

Google

"Service bulletin PI1260"

One of those hoses came off. It caused the vane position desired vs vane position actual to be off. It resulted in reduced power for me


----------

